# Σχετικά με το τελευταίο δείπνο στο (ήσυχο) Παρίσι



## agezerlis (Oct 3, 2008)

Στη σημερινή ελευθεροτυπία δημοσιεύτηκε το παρακάτω άρθρο:

Το τελευταίο δείπνο στο (ήσυχο) Παρίσι

Εφόσον ο αρθρογράφος θέλει να είναι τόσο αυστηρός, ας κάνω κι εγώ δύο παρατηρήσεις:

1) "-Η γνωστή με τον διεθνή όρο Restauration περίοδος (1815-30) δεν είναι, βέβαια, Παλιννόστηση αλλά Παλινόρθωση, αφού δεν αφορά εργάτες από το Βούπερταλ, αλλά τους Βουρβόνους και τον θρόνο της Γαλλίας."

Ο "διεθνής" αυτός όρος χρησιμοποιείται στα Γαλλικά. Στα Αγγλικά χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος "Restoration".

2) "«Quiet a town, Paris!». Και ο υπεύθυνος για τους υπότιτλους μεταφράζει: «Ησυχη πόλη το Παρίσι»."

Η φράση που ειπώθηκε (και μεταφράστηκε εσφαλμένα) δεν είναι βέβαια "Quiet a town" αλλά "Quite a town"...


----------



## sarant (Oct 3, 2008)

Το είδα κι εγώ αυτό -τον πρόδωσε ο διορθωτής, ας πούμε.
Πάντως εμείς εδώ έχουμε επισημάνει πολύ καλύτερα/χειρότερα δείγματα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2008)

Η απαραίτητη διόρθωση έγινε στο προχθεσινό Ιντερμέδιο του Ανδρέα Παππά:

ΥΓ: Στο «Ιντερμέδιο» της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας ο δαίμων του... πληκτρολογίου έκανε ένα ανεπαίσθητο λάθος, το οποίο μπέρδευε λίγο το νόημα, και κατ' επέκταση το σχετικό ευτράπελο. Το σχόλιο που στους υπότιτλους μεταφραζόταν «Ήσυχη πόλη το Παρίσι» ήταν, βέβαια, «Quite [και όχι Quiet] a town Paris!».

Στο κάτω μέρος ενός άλλου, μουσικοπολιτικού, ιντερμέδιου.


----------

